
EM hypersensitivity and wifi allergies: Bogus diagnoses with tragic consequences - vonmoltke
https://www.sciencebasedmedicine.org/electromagnetic-hypersensitivity-and-wifi-allergies-bogus-diagnoses-with-tragic-real-world-consequences/
======
cat-dev-null
Systematic, tragic mishandling of mental illness, but it sounds like only a
symptom of much deeper psychological issues.

For this claim specifically, it's relatively easy to debunk this myth with
double-blind placebo experiments.

0) Place subject in a room with a router which is completely silent and has no
indicator lights whatsoever.

1) Record the entire study with the subject, timestamp and status of wifi in
the same frame.

2) Ask them "is it on" 50 or other statistically-significant times, while
toggling the router randomly.

3) Show them the results.

The subject will either realize it's all in their head or they will continue
to deny reality despite overwhelming evidence to maintain their "sickness"...
Wi-Fi isn't dangerous unless is 10's of watts at a tissue-resonant frequency,
near the body, which would leave a radiation burn.

More often than not, people convince themselves they have an imaginary
"illness" to either gain attention, empathy or status.

